# 4 British Soldiers Killed in Basra Chopper Crash



## tomahawk6 (6 May 2006)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/asia-pacific/4979950.stm

My condolences to the families of the soldiers killed in this incident. RIP.


----------



## vonGarvin (6 May 2006)

RIP


----------



## big bad john (6 May 2006)

http://www.mod.uk/DefenceInternet/DefenceNews/MilitaryOperations/BritishPersonnelKilledAsHelicopterComesDownOverBasra.htm

British personnel killed as helicopter comes down over Basra
6 May 06 
The Ministry of Defence has confirmed that a number of British personnel were killed when a British helicopter came down over Basra City, Iraq, on Saturday 6 May 2006.

 In a statement, Secretary of State for Defence Des Browne MP said:

"I was deeply saddened to be informed this morning that a British helicopter crashed in Basra earlier today. The situation on the ground is still developing and the facts are still coming in. We must be careful to allow those investigating the incident to do their job, but at this early stage I can confirm the tragic deaths of a number of British service personnel." 

"My heartfelt sympathies go out to the families and loved-ones of those killed. All our thoughts should with them today. 

"The cause of the crash remains unclear. Together with the Iraqi emergency services, British forces are securing the crash-site, which will help to ensure a thorough investigation of all possible causes of the incident. I want to pay tribute to them for all the work they are doing there today. I would urge people not to speculate on what may have happened until the situation in Basra is calmer and we are able to establish the facts.

"This tragic incident reminds us of the huge risks our servicemen and women face every day in helping to support the emerging democracy in Iraq and give all Iraqis hope for a better future. It should also remind us of the courage and fortitude with which they do so."

British troops have deployed to the site of the incident and have set up an inner cordon to secure the area. The Iraqi Police Service have set up an outer cordon and are positively assisting British Forces in a professional and co-operative manner. An investigation into the causes of the crash is underway.  No further details are available at this time.


----------



## CdnArtyWife (6 May 2006)

Bad day for choppers it seems.

RIP fallen soldiers.

My prayer list is growing today. Thoughts to the friends and family of the fallen and injured.


----------



## Kirkhill (6 May 2006)

My condolences and sympathies to them and their families as well.

As CdnArtyWife points out it seems a bad day for helos.

RIP.


----------



## big bad john (7 May 2006)

The BBC is presenting the reasons in this article why the British forces in Iraq are 'forced' to used helicopters more often.  

http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/middle_east/4980686.stm

Basra is a 'safe zone' no more  
A British helicopter has crashed in the southern Iraqi city of Basra, possibly shot down. BBC News website's Lisa Mitchell, who went to Basra with the British Army last month, explains what the situation is like on the ground. 

British troops use helicopters routinely in Iraq 

The British forces use helicopters in Basra like buses. 

Because of the distances between bases, and more importantly because of the dangers of bombs at the sides of roads, they fly in and out of the Army's main base at Basra airport constantly. 

The tactic has precedents in Northern Ireland, where helicopters were routinely used to avoid the threat from IRA bombs and snipers in "bandit country". 

Three weeks ago British Army helicopters were ferrying the newly arrived soldiers of the 20th Armoured Brigade to the Shaibah base south of Basra or up to al Amarah province to the north. 

It was a frenetic week of transfer as soldiers of the 7th Armoured Brigade, the Desert Rats, were brought up to Basra to be flown home at the end of their tour. 

Helicopters are increasingly being used to replace vehicle patrols in the region. 

'Hearts and minds' 

I had last been in Basra in March 2004 when the "battle for hearts and minds" was at its height. 

Patrols in armoured Land Rovers were welcomed with waves from children and soldiers walked through market places fully armed, but wearing their soft berets. 

Now they cannot go to the toilet on their bases without carrying their helmet and flak jacket. 

Once seen as the "safe zone" in Iraq, violence has escalated to such a point that a US Embassy report said Basra city is as dangerous now as any of the troubled northern cities. 

In April the alarming development of a suicide car bomber getting in among a British patrol outside the Shaibah base has made the use of helicopters even more pertinent. 

The RAF patrols the marshlands around the airport. Sometimes they visit villages at night on foot. 


Helicopters were used in Northern Ireland because of the IRA threat 

The marshes are home to farmers and fishermen. 

They also harbour militias and are the unofficial route for arms to be smuggled in from Iran. 

A few weeks before I arrived, the RAF found a cache of weapons including mortars and a launcher in one of the homes. Crude devices, they routinely are used to shell the bases at night, but often miss the target. 

Huge crater 

But when they hit, they do a lot of damage and left a huge crater in a road on the base when I was there. 

They can also down aircraft. Since a surface-to-air missile hit a DHL plane at Baghdad airport, no-one goes anywhere in the air without being armed and wearing protection. 

Such incidents are rare in the southern province although they often catch small arms fire as they fly overhead. Pilots say it is easier to see at night. 

I went on patrol with the RAF in a helicopter, flying low over Basra city and then out over the isolated hamlets of the marshes. 

An airman manned a gun control on the side and one hung out the back. 

They still smile and wave at the people below, but no-one waves back now.


----------



## big bad john (8 May 2006)

http://www.mod.uk/DefenceInternet/DefenceNews/MilitaryOperations/FivePersonnelInBasraHelicopterCrashNamed.htm

Five personnel in Basra helicopter crash named
6 May 06 
It is with very great sadness and regret that the Ministry of Defence has confirmed the names of five British personnel missing presumed dead following the crash of a Lynx helicopter in Basra City on Saturday 6 May 2006.



They are Wing Commander John Coxen RAF; Lieutenant Commander Darren Chapman RN; Flight Lieutenant Sarah-Jayne Mulvihill RAF; Captain David Dobson AAC and Marine Paul Collins.

Wing Commander John Coxen 

Wing Commander John Coxen, from Royal Air Force Benson, was born in 1959. Originally from Liverpool, he joined the Royal Air Force, upon completion of Initial Officer Training, in January 1983. 

Throughout his years in the Air Force, John flew a number of helicopter types on a range of operations, including the Puma, Merlin and Chinook, on 7 Squadron at RAF Odiham and 18 Squadron at RAF Guterslöh. He also commanded 1 Squadron at No. 2 Flying Training School at RAF Shawbury. Well known for his high standards, he had a gift for developing his students to their full potential; indeed many of today’s front-line Royal Air Force helicopter pilots owe their achievements to his dedication and skill. He joined 28 (Army Co-operation) Squadron as one of the first aircrew to join the squadron when it was formed to bring the new Merlin helicopter into RAF service, and made a valuable contribution to the unit’s development. Throughout his time at the front-line, John developed a persona that was greatly respected and well-liked by all who flew with him, peers and students alike.

On promotion to Wing Commander, John worked in the Ministry Of Defence where his duties included: the development of Defence policy for operations in Iraq and Afghanistan; crucial work in the formation of a UK combat search and rescue capability; and vital airworthiness advice for all Royal Air Force helicopters. He attended the United States Air Force Staff College at Montgomery, Alabama. On completion of this course, he brought his wealth of knowledge and experience back to Royal Air Force Benson and took up the post of Officer Commanding Rotary Wing Operational Evaluation & Training Unit and Support Helicopter Standards Evaluation Wing in February 2005. 

Group Captain Duncan Welham, Station Commander Royal Air Force Benson, said of him: 

"John’s reputation across the Support Helicopter Force and Royal Air Force was second to none. He was a unique individual, humble and courageous. The world will be sadder place without him.

"A true professional at work in all that he touched, he was outwardly quiet, but always had a twinkle in his eye that gave away a mischievous and dry sense of humour. He could always see the fun in any situation. A truly devoted husband, John enjoyed family life to the full with his wife Agnes and will be sadly missed."



Lieutenant Commander Darren Chapman

Lieutenant Commander Darren Chapman, Royal Navy, was the Commanding Officer of 847 Naval Air Squadron based at Yeovilton. He was aged 40, and was married with three children.

Having worked his way up through the ranks from Able Seaman, Darren assumed command of 847 Naval Air Squadron in December 2005, having previously served as a staff officer within the Joint Helicopter Command. Recently qualified on the Lynx Mk7, he had extensive experience as a helicopter pilot and was a Qualified Helicopter Instructor and Helicopter Warfare Instructor. Most of his flying experience was on the Sea King Mk4 Commando helicopter and he had served with the Commando Helicopter Force squadrons and on exchange with the United States Marine Corps. He had extensive operational experience, serving as a Sea King pilot in the first Gulf campaign in 1991, on operations in the Balkans during the mid-1990s, returning to Iraq for Operation Telic in 2003; he had recently arrived back in Iraq for this latest deployment. He had also served as the Senior Pilot of 845 Naval Air Squadron in 2001.

Colonel John McCardle Royal Marines, Commanding Officer of the Commando Helicopter Force, said of him:

"Darren was a consummate professional and was highly regarded by all of his Squadron personnel and also within the broader helicopter community. A larger than life character, he had a tremendous ability to make people laugh and could communicate easily with those in his charge, regardless of rank. Our thoughts are with his adored wife Liz and his beloved children Chloe, Ben and Georgina."

The family of Lieutenant Commander Chapman have issued the following statement:

"We are deeply shocked and devastated at the untimely and tragic loss of Darren. He was a fantastic father, husband, son and friend who was deeply committed to family life; always there for those who needed him, nothing was ever too much trouble.

"Outgoing, gregarious and always joking, he was the consummate entertainer who touched and enriched many peoples’ lives. Equally committed to his life as an Officer in the Fleet Air Arm, he adored flying in the Service and we can rest assured that he died doing the job that he so loved.

"Our thanks go to all for the kind thoughts and messages we have received and we would ask that our family’s privacy is respected to allow us time to grieve."



Captain David Dobson 

Captain David Ian Dobson, Army Air Corps, aged 27, was serving as a pilot with 847 Naval Air Squadron, based at Royal Naval Air Station Yeovilton. He was single.

Dave, or Dobbo as he was known in the Squadron, joined the Army in January 2001 and on completion of his officer training at Sandhurst was commissioned into the Army Air Corps. He completed his flying training and qualified as a Lynx helicopter pilot in December 2003. He then served with 5 Regiment Army Air Corps in Northern Ireland as a Lynx pilot, receiving the General Service Medal (NI). On completion of this two-year operational tour of duty, he joined 847 Naval Air Squadron in March 2006 as a Flight Commander of the Air Door Gunner Flight and immediately deployed on operations to Iraq. An impressive young officer, he was a keen sportsman and represented the Army at Basketball and the Army Air Corps at Cricket.

Colonel John McCardle Royal Marines, Commanding Officer Commando Helicopter Force, said of him:

"Although only with the Commando Helicopter Force for a short period of time, David had made a most impressive start in 847 NAS. Extremely well respected, he approached all his duties with tremendous levels of enthusiasm, displaying a positive attitude and ready cheerfulness."



Flight Lieutenant Sarah-Jayne Mulvihill 

Flight Lieutenant Sarah-Jayne Mulvihill, aged 32, served as a Flight Operations Officer at Royal Air Force Benson.

Born in Canterbury, Sarah-Jayne joined the Royal Air Force as an airwoman in May 1997 and on completion of her basic training was posted to RAF Coningsby in October 1997.

An ambitious and extremely competent airwoman, her potential was quickly recognised and she was selected for Initial Officer Training in October 2001. Upon graduation in April 2002, she was commissioned into the Air Traffic Control Branch. Following a change in specialisation in March 2003, Sarah completed her Flight Operations Officer Training and was subsequently posted to RAF Northolt where she began her first commissioned tour as an Operations Officer. From here she deployed to Iraq for the first time. 

Posted to RAF Benson in May 2005, she made an immediate and impressive impact as the Flight Operations Officer on 28 (AC) Sqn. She rapidly became a trusted and well-liked member of the team, and deployed to Kenya for an exercise in Autumn 2005. Here she worked closely with the British Army controlling an exercise for the Royal Air Force Merlin helicopters, whilst taking the Army on in every sense. She outran them in the ‘morning mile’ and shone brightly as a strong staff officer amongst the Army’s best. Sarah-Jayne was keen to again put her knowledge and experience to the test and she returned to Iraq in the operations officer role earlier this year. 

Group Captain Duncan Welham, Station Commander Royal Air Force Benson, said of her: 

"Sarah-Jayne was one of the Royal Air Force’s finest: courageous, upbeat and unselfish. She was a dedicated officer who will be missed by us all.

"Whilst at Benson Sarah-Jayne’s lively character and commitment to colleagues and friends made her extremely popular both in the workplace and across the wider station community. There was nothing that she would not tackle and her contribution to all aspects of life and work was actively sought, valued and appreciated. She was a keen sportswoman who enjoyed running, rowing and football. She leaves behind a devoted husband Lee, also in the Royal Air Force."



Marine Paul Collins

Marine Paul M Collins, aged 21, served as an Air Door Gunner with 847 Naval Air Squadron. He was single and based at Royal Naval Air Station Yeovilton.

Paul Collins joined the Royal Marines in June 2003. Having won his green beret in February 2004, he joined M Company of 42 Commando Royal Marines, based at Bickleigh Barracks in Plymouth, as a Team Radio Operator. In a very short time he proved himself to be a very capable and professional individual. His Company commander at the time reported him to be a very fit, polite and courteous marine who was enthusiastic and confident in all that he did. Marine Collins was a popular member of his company, with a large circle of friends and noted for his support of others. 

He joined 847 Naval Air Squadron in September 2005 and soon after qualified as an Air Door Gunner, deploying to Norway earlier in the year before assuming his role in Iraq in March 2006. 

Colonel John McCardle Royal Marines, Commanding Officer Commando Helicopter Force, said of him: 

“Paul was the epitome of what the Royal Marines represent. A fit, intelligent young man he was totally professional, in every thing he did and enjoyed life to the full. He was an extremely popular member of both his squadron and throughout the Commando Helicopter Force.”

His parents have given the following tribute:

"Paul was a wonderful young man and so full of potential and zest for life. He was physically and mentally strong, though this was tempered by an intelligent, thoughtful and caring nature.

"He loved outdoor pursuits and from an early age of ten had wanted to be a Royal Marine. This dream was nearly spoilt due to injuries sustained in a motor cycle accident; however he fought back, recovered and fulfilled his dream passing out from Commando Training Centre on 13 February 2004. Though his time with the Corps was only short he made many good friends and was never happier than being with his ‘brothers in arms’.

"Paul was a much loved son and brother to Mark who will be missed greatly by all his family and friends. We would also like to express our thanks to all in the MOD for their support services and would request that the media respect our need for privacy at what is a very distressing and difficult time for us."

Photo 1)  Wing Commander John Coxen 
[Picture: MOD]

Photo 2)  Lieutenant Commander Darren Chapman 
[Picture: MOD] 

Photo 3)  Captain David Dobson 
[Picture: MOD] 

Photo 4)  Flight Lieutenant Sarah-Jayne Mulvihill 
[Picture: MOD] 

Photo 5)  Marine Paul Collins
[Picture: MOD]


----------



## muffin (8 May 2006)

RIP 

Prayers and Condolences to the friends and families fo the fallen. 

muffin


----------



## big bad john (8 May 2006)

Defence Secretary makes statement on Lynx crash
8 May 06 
Secretary of State for Defence, Des Browne, on Monday 8 May 2006 made a statement in the House of Commons about the tragic crash of a Lynx helicopter in Iraq on Saturday. Five UK personnel on board the aircraft are missing believed killed.


Rt Hon Des Browne MP, Secretary of State for Defence. 
[Picture: Allan House, MOD]
The text of his statement follows:

"With permission, Mr Speaker, I would like to make a statement about the tragic crash of the Lynx helicopter in Iraq on Saturday and the immediate aftermath.

"As the House will be aware, on Saturday 06 May at 1350 hours local time a Lynx Mark 7 helicopter, on a routine flight, came down in Basrah City, crash-landing on the roof of an empty building. 

"Five UK personnel on board the aircraft are ‘Missing Believed Killed’:

Wing Commander John Coxen
Lieutenant Commander Darren Chapman 
Flight Lieutenant Sarah-Jayne Mulvihill
Captain David Dobson, Army Air Corps
Marine Paul Collins

"Their next of kin have now been informed and I am sure the whole House will join me in sending my deepest condolences to their families and to their friends.

"I would also like to express my sympathy to the families of all those that were killed in Iraq over the weekend including those from Coalition forces.

"A detailed technical and Royal Military Police investigation is now underway, the Air Accident Investigation Team are now in place and a full Board of Inquiry will be conducted."

Rt Hon Des Browne MP, Secretary of State for Defence. 
"I know there is a natural tendency Mr Speaker when such awful events occur to speculate about possible causes. I would only caution that such speculation is not only unhelpful but can be very distressing to the loved ones of those involved. 

"As is routinely the case in such circumstances, a detailed technical and Royal Military Police investigation is now underway, the Air Accident Investigation Team are now in place and a full Board of Inquiry will be conducted. I can, however, at this stage confirm that the helicopter was fitted with a Defensive Aids Suite, as are all our helicopters in Iraq.

"British Army units in Basrah deployed immediately to the scene of the crash and secured the area with the help of the Iraqi Army and the Police Service.

"A crowd swiftly formed on the streets surrounding the crash site and the House will have seen the television coverage of the volatile situation that developed over the next few hours. I am very grateful to the Iraqi Authorities for the assistance provided by the Iraqi Army and Police to bring the situation under control, including the imposition of a curfew by the Provincial Governor.

"British troops and Iraqi Security Forces came under attack with a variety of weapons, including stones, gunfire, petrol and blast bombs, rocket propelled grenades and mortars. 

"It is entirely right that our troops take action to defend themselves in such circumstances. And I can confirm that British personnel fired both baton rounds and a limited amount of live ammunition.

"Seven UK personnel were injured as a result of the disturbance. According to the information I have non of these injuries were serious. Local reports and our own sources indicate that 5 Iraqis may have died and approximately 28 were injured during the civil disorder that followed the crash. The full extent of UK military responsibility for any of these casualties will be clarified in due course, following completion of the post-incident review. In circumstances such as these such a review is normal.

"I know that some commentators have concluded that the television footage we saw on Saturday is evidence that Southern Iraq is rising up against the British presence and that we should withdraw all troops immediately. I do not share that assessment but more importantly nor do the commanders on the ground including Major General John Cooper in Basrah. 

"We are still committed to remaining in Iraq as long as we are needed, and the Iraqi Government wants us to stay, and until the job is done."

Rt Hon Des Browne MP, Secretary of State for Defence
"To put this in its proper context, the disturbances on the ground involved a crowd of 2-300 people. Although magnified by the media images we saw, it was an isolated incident in a city of around 1.5 million people. Crucially, it was brought under control by the Iraqi Security Forces themselves in a matter of a few hours. Since then, the city has remained calm.

"That is Mr Speaker testament to the commitment and bravery of the Iraqi personnel, and to the work we and other members of the coalition have been doing to train the Iraqis to prepare them for taking on responsibility for the security of their own country. A country where over 12million Iraqis showed courage in voting for a new Government. 

"Mr Speaker, the House will be aware that relationships with the Provincial Council have been difficult over the past 8 months or so. Yesterday the Governor of Basrah announced a return to full co-operation and dialogue between the Council and British forces. Members of the Council expressed their profound regret for the incident and extended their condolences to the families. This reinforces our belief that the vast majority of the people of Basra want to work with us to develop the governance and security in the region.

"That is not to say Mr Speaker that we should be complacent. Far from it indeed. The crowd on Saturday would appear to have included elements that were armed with mortars and rocket-propelled grenades and indeed were prepared to use them against British Forces. Major General Cooper has confirmed that he is content with the numbers and capability of the troops at his disposal but I can assure the House that we keep force levels under constant review.

"I am also aware that some have called for the Government to set out our exit strategy from Iraq. That exit strategy has been set out before the House many times, most recently on 13 December by my predecessor the Home Secretary. But let me be clear. 

"We are still committed to remaining in Iraq as long as we are needed, and the Iraqi Government wants us to stay, and until the job is done. That job is to assist the Iraqi Government and its Security Forces to build their capabilities – military and civilian - so that they can take on full responsibility for the security of their own country. Achieving this objective is the exit strategy. Nothing more. Nothing less. 

"I will conclude by expressing again my deepest condolences and sympathy to the families of those killed on Saturday – and to the colleagues they leave behind in the Royal Navy and Royal Marines, the Army and the Royal Air Force."

Rt Hon Des Browne MP, Secretary of State for Defence
"Multinational Forces continue to train and to mentor the Iraqis in order to develop operating effectiveness. Currently there are more than 250,000 Iraqis in their security forces including 115,000 in the Iraqi Army. 

"This was a serious incident Mr Speaker but despite that we can draw some encouragement from the fact that local forces worked with us to restore order on Saturday.

"Mr Speaker, I will conclude by expressing again my deepest condolences and sympathy to the families of those killed on Saturday – and to the colleagues they leave behind in the Royal Navy and Royal Marines, the Army and the Royal Air Force, particularly those who continue to serve with such bravery to help the people of Iraq build a secure and stable future for themselves."


----------



## Centurian1985 (8 May 2006)

I note that they wont comment speculate on the cause of the crash.... thats usually a bad thing...


----------



## big bad john (8 May 2006)

There are a few rumours flying around the office today, but all are just blatant speculation and not worth repeating, so i won't.  But there is nothing definitive as of yet.


----------



## Good2Golf (8 May 2006)

RIP aviators.    I had met John Coxen from his days at Odiham on HC2's (Chinooks) at 7 Sqn...straight arrow and a good man.

Duey


----------



## big bad john (9 May 2006)

From Jane's defense weekly

 Westland Lynx AH.7 combat helicopter of the UK Royal Navy's (RN's) Royal Marine Support Squadron that crashed in Iraq on May 6 was undertaking a familiarisation mission, according to a Ministry of Defence (MoD) spokesperson. 

An investigation by the MoD into the cause of the crash is under way, but it is likely that the helicopter was hit by a rocket-propelled grenade or heavy machine gun fire. 

The flight left Basra airport and was on a tour of the city. It was fitted with a defensive aids suite (DAS) and carried an AN/ALQ-144 infrared countermeasures system. 

The DAS consists of a Vicon 78 Series 420 chaff/flare dispenser, an AN/AAR-47 missile approach warner (MAW) and a Rewarder radar warning receiver. 

If enemy fire is confirmed, it will be the first time a UK helicopter has been shot down in Iraq. 


This blurb confirms the office rumours.  More aggressive patrolling to be put into effect.


----------



## ArmyRick (9 May 2006)

RIP, soldiers.   God, her majesty and the UK can ask for no more.


----------



## big bad john (18 May 2006)

http://www.mod.uk/DefenceInternet/DefenceNews/MilitaryOperations/FiveServicePersonnelKilledInIraqRepatriated.htm

Five service personnel killed in Iraq repatriated
18 May 06 
A ceremony was held at RAF Brize Norton today, Thursday 18 May 2006, to mark the repatriation of five service personnel tragically killed in the Lynx helicopter crash on Saturday 6 May in Basra, Iraq.



The Armed Forces Minister Adam Ingram MP, who attended the event, said: 

"Our thoughts and prayers are with the families and friends of those killed in this tragic incident. We must never forget the sacrifice made by our Armed Forces to help the Iraqi Government build a stable and secure country, and to protect our national interests. Their selfless commitment and dedication is an inspiration to us all."

Also attending the ceremony were Her Royal Highness The Duchess of Gloucester, who represented the Royal Household, Vice-Chief of the Defence Staff General Sir Timothy Granville-Chapman and the three Service frontline operational commanders – Admiral Sir James Burnell-Nugent, General Sir Richard Dannatt and Air Chief Marshal Sir Joe French.

All five personnel - Wing Commander John Coxen RAF, Lieutenant Commander Darren Chapman RN, Flight Lieutenant Sarah Mulvihill RAF, Captain David Dobson AAC and Marine Paul Collins - were part of the Joint Helicopter Command (JHC). Commodore Tony Johnstone-Burt, Deputy Commander of JHC, said: 

"The tragic events of 6 May have been felt acutely across the board – most deeply, of course, by the victims’ friends and families but also by their colleagues in Iraq and throughout the wider Defence community. 

"They were all exceptional individuals who have left a lasting legacy with all those fortunate enough to have known them. I am confident that their sacrifice in the line of duty has stiffened the resolve of all those on operations, regardless of their rank or rate, and made them even more determined to live up to their memory and finish the job that they have started. They will not be forgotten."

The Service of repatriation was led by the senior chaplains from all three Services – Chaplain of the Fleet The Venerable John Green QHC, Chaplain General The Reverend David Wilkes OBE QHC and Chaplain in Chief Reverend Air Vice Marshal Peter Mills QHC BD CPS. The musical accompaniment to the ceremony was provided by Band of Her Majesty’s Britannia Royal Naval College RM.

The bodies left Iraq following a brief sunset ceremony attended by Chief of the Defence Staff & Secretary of State for Defence and were repatriated on board an RAF C17 from No.99 Sqn RAF Brize Norton.


----------



## tomahawk6 (19 May 2006)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/nolavconsole/ukfs_news/hi/newsid_4990000/newsid_4993700/bb_wm_4993772.stm

Video of the repatriation ceremony.


----------

